# Top Drawer 06 rankings



## SOCCerJunKIE (Dec 11, 2018)

What are your thoughts ? At first glance I notice there was no change at the top and the biggest change was TFA jumping 6 spots. Must of been an impressive month as I researched and read from their match reports that they beat LAFC 3-2, Strikers 4-0, San Jose Earthquake 1-0 and LA Galaxy 6-1 in a span of two weeks. 
Also making the list is Pateadores at #16 .  Thats awesome to see that their great start of the season has given them some recognition.

Rank (Prev.)Team Name

1 (1) Los Angeles FC - LAFC 
2 (2) FC Dallas  Frisco, TX
3 (3) Strikers FC Irvine, CA
4 (4) Real Colorado - DA Centennial, CO
5 (5) San Jose Earthquakes  San Jose, CA
6 (12) Total Futbol Academy Los Angeles, CA
7 (6) Crossfire Premier SC Kirkland WA 
8 (7) New York Red Bulls Harrison, NJ
9 (8) Philadelphia Union  Philadelphia PA
10 (9) North Carolina FC Youth - North 
11 (10) FC USA Baltimore, MD
12 (11) Atlanta United  Atlanta GA
13 (13) Michigan Jaguars FC - Green '06  Novi, MI
14 (14) Armada FC Pro Academy Jacksonville, FL
15 (15) Weston FC Miami, FL
16 Pateadores SC - DA Mission Viejo, CA
17 (16) Minnesota United FC Minneapolis, MD
18 (17) Chicago Fire Bridgeview, IL
19 (18) Baltimore Armour Baltimore, MD
20 (19) Michigan Wolves Farmingtion Hills, MI
21 (20) Colorado Rapids Commerce City, Co
22 (21) Lonestar SC Austin, TX
23 (22)Tuzos SC - FBSL Tuzos Academy 06 
24 (23) Solar Soccer Club Dallas, TX
25 (24) NYCFC New York, NY


----------



## outside! (Dec 11, 2018)

TDS = not very accurate


----------



## Kante (Dec 11, 2018)

outside! said:


> TDS = not very accurate


agreed. where do you typically see gaps/mistakes?


----------



## outside! (Dec 11, 2018)

Kante said:


> agreed. where do you typically see gaps/mistakes?


Honestly it has been a few years since I looked, so it may be a little bit better now. Back then, they typically missed any teams that were not in ECNL (and GotSoccer ignored ECNL), but that was before DA. Back then at least, there was some money changing hands between TDS and ECNL. There really is not any good way to rank teams that do not play against one another anyway, so it just does not matter all that much at the fine level (ie, being in the top 5 or 10 teams are somewhat interchangeable. Unfortunately tournaments use them to determine who gets in and for seeding the flights. Don't worry about it too much, it goes by fast. At least I saved the screenshot of when DD's team was rated #1 in the World by GotSoccer.


----------

